# your opinion on PIZZA



## guesswhosback (Apr 2, 2006)

how "bad" is it really? is it ok to have pizza at a meal as part of a healthy diet?  If you have enough protein, vegtables, fruit, and "good" carbs during the day, can pizza be a good source of carbs,calcium,fat?

what do you guys think? bad choice if you want to get cut?


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

I only eat really really good pizza! if Im gonna eat it, it better be worth it.

and yes its a bad choice if your trying to cut


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

I love pizza, if it's bad I don't care!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

It tastes uh gooda.  


Sorry that was a racist comment.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 2, 2006)

I eat Pizza likes it my job.


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

theres a place near here that sells pizza by the slice......

.........in the back you can see a guy throwing triangles in the air!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> theres a place near here that sells pizza by the slice......
> 
> .........in the back you can see a guy throwing triangles in the air!




True Story


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2006)

I love pizza. I only allow myself to have one every 2 weeks.


----------



## Favre (Apr 2, 2006)

Mmmm pizza.

I've just given it up as I'm done bulking. It all depends on how much you eat at a time. 500 calories of pizza isn't going to hurt you much, but 2000 will. Every so often I got to have it whether I'm bulking or cutting. The difference is while bulking I'll eat the whole pie.


----------



## kentmc (Apr 2, 2006)

i ate about 50 bux worth of pizza last week


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2006)

chicken cutlet Parmesan......yum yum!


----------



## drew.haynes (Apr 2, 2006)

While clean carbs help with mass, you _must_ eat pizza if you ever expect to be strong.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 2, 2006)

Pizza isn't what I consider healthy.  Very high in saturated fats, usually there is sugar in the sauce and crust, and the bread portion is heavily processed.  That doesn't mean I don't indulge sometimes though!  Goddamn pizza is good.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2006)

guesswhosback said:
			
		

> how "bad" is it really? is it ok to have pizza at a meal as part of a healthy diet?  If you have enough protein, vegtables, fruit, and "good" carbs during the day, can pizza be a good source of carbs,calcium,fat?
> 
> what do you guys think? bad choice if you want to get cut?


Where is the common sense here?

Can you tell me WHAT in pizza do you think would help you cut up?  Please I'm curious to know how in the world you could think this.


----------



## drew.haynes (Apr 2, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Where is the common sense here?
> 
> Can you tell me WHAT in pizza do you think would help you cut up?  Please I'm curious to know how in the world you could think this.



If it's pepperoni it'll make your metabolism rage I think.


----------



## drew.haynes (Apr 2, 2006)

I like pepperonis and nine millimeter bullets on my peezza.


----------



## vanessa5691 (Apr 2, 2006)

i wish it was healthyy i had some today


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

I haven't had pizza in a year.  And I'm still not where I wanna be with BF%.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 3, 2006)

pizza dosen't really agree with me anymore, neither does any 'junk food' for that matter, way too fatty for my system just makes me ill


----------



## Action-Jackson (Apr 3, 2006)

I just had abit of home made pizza tonight. Lovely cheat meal.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 3, 2006)

Usually i bake a frozen pizza and eat only a certain amount that fits into the cal range of a meal it is replacing. I dont eat the whole thing at once. 

I've tried to make my own pizza using whole wheat flour+evoo..etc. But i'm still looking for a good recipie to get the dough right.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 3, 2006)

wow because of reading this thread im gona have to eat pizza this weekend
thanks


----------



## leg_press (Apr 3, 2006)

The only pizza I usually have is home made. I do go out now and again for pizza but like 'Tha Don' said it doesnt agree with me I get alot of pimples and 'very bad' wind lol


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

Worst food ever x1000


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2006)

I make my own from scratch as a treat once in a while. I make it a fun time, invite friends over. I make it much better than any pizza place around. 

I grind my own grain to make the crust: spelt, or 50% red spring.

I make my own sauce. Damn fine sauce.

I make it thin crust.

I put avacados, chicken, peppers, pineaple and pre steamed squash with mozza, parmesan and a sprinkle of fresh herbs on top. Everything is organic and sooooooooooooooooooooooo good.

Go big or go home.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 3, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I make my own from scratch as a treat once in a while. I make it a fun time, invite friends over. I make it much better than any pizza place around.
> 
> I grind my own grain to make the crust: spelt, or 50% red spring.
> 
> ...


There's a good posting on this in the recipe forum.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2006)

aggies1ut

I just took a look at some of your recipes

My mouth is watering just looking at them

I'm off to cook, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Rocky_B (Apr 3, 2006)

Home Made Pizza isn't all that bad.. Make your own whole wheat dough, low sodium tomato sauce, skim milk mozzarella cheese, and load it with veggies... heck, sprinkle some ON whey on top.


----------



## guesswhosback (Apr 3, 2006)

sorry i meant to be "ripped"...but i AM trying to get bigger..


----------



## KentDog (Apr 3, 2006)

Pizza will not help you get "ripped." However, even with that said, I have eaten an entire pizza on my own in a single sitting while cutting before. The problem with pizza for me is that each slice is so loaded with calories (over 300 each for Papa John's large pepperoni) that it's hard to keep your overall calorie intake within a reasonable range (Who only eats one slice? I'm still hungry after eating half a pizza). So I don't even try. If I eat pizza or know I will be eating pizza later in the day, I don't keep a close eye on calories for the entire day, I just enjoy it. Get back on track the next day.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 3, 2006)

california pizza kitchen is what im going for this weekend baby. whoo~


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 4, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> There's a good posting on this in the recipe forum.


Aggies, i did a search and got a whole pile of threads. Any particular thread/post you are referring to?

BTW, you sure are the recipe queen around here


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

My profound opinion on pizza is that it generally tastes good.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 4, 2006)

its bad for you,is it worth that couple of minutes of chewing pleasure!!

go have sex you will burn some calories and its very pleasurable


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 4, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Aggies, i did a search and got a whole pile of threads. Any particular thread/post you are referring to?
> 
> BTW, you sure are the recipe queen around here


I was referring to this thread:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33042&highlight=made+pizza+today
It does require a bread machine though.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2006)

Once I ate a large deep dish pizza, half a loaf of garlic bread, and a couple chicken fingers. It was a fine and delicious 2500 calorie meal. At the time I only weighed 145, it was silly.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 5, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I was referring to this thread:
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33042&highlight=made+pizza+today
> It does require a bread machine though.


Thanks aggies. I have gotta give that a try. I've never seen oat flour at my grocery store, though. 
I've got a food processor that can make the dough. Else i wouldnt bother making my own pizza


----------



## shm353 (Apr 5, 2006)

I used to love it. Like bacon and other garbage foods like that. I'm slowly eliminating them from my diet forever.
 If Pizza is supposed to be a "feel good food" then why don't I feel so good after I eat it. Cause its high calorie and loaded with bad fats and salt and sugar. The longer I go without it the less I miss it. Besides it clogs your arteries. Kinda like Ice cream.
 It's cool seeing veins popping out of my skin. Can't do that with pizza in your diet. At least I can't.
 My real weakness is CHEESEBURGERS


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks aggies. I have gotta give that a try. I've never seen oat flour at my grocery store, though.
> I've got a food processor that can make the dough. Else i wouldnt bother making my own pizza


You can make your own oat flour by grinding rolled oats in your food processor or in a blender.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Once I ate a large deep dish pizza, half a loaf of garlic bread, and a couple chicken fingers. It was a fine and delicious 2500 calorie meal. At the time I only weighed 145, it was silly.



I'm a bit suprized you could eat that much at 145... I don't even know if I could've done that when I was 190.... even if I were starved.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2006)

You would be surprised what lightweight people like myself can pack away...

I'm close to 145 and I can eat a lot............... because I am used to eating with people who are much heavier than me. Besides that I enjoy my own cooking and like to prepare large meals for me and my friends. I just train harder to compensate on the days I go overboard. 

If you stick to quality ingredients you are ahead of the game.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 7, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You can make your own oat flour by grinding rolled oats in your food processor or in a blender.


I'v tried that. It comes out kinda grainy. Maybe i need to use a smaller amount of oats at the highest speed 

What do you use for the sauce? I have tried a few pizza sauces that come in a can, but they are a bit sour.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 7, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'v tried that. It comes out kinda grainy. Maybe i need to use a smaller amount of oats at the highest speed
> 
> What do you use for the sauce? I have tried a few pizza sauces that come in a can, but they are a bit sour.


 Well I personally don't eat pizza (very rarely will I make one or eat one from a fast food place). However, I did find a few pizza sauce recipes that don't look too bad.

No Cook Tomato Sauce
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes
3 ounces tomato paste
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons dried oregano
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon crushed garlic
1 tablespoon freshly grated Parmesan cheese 

Directions:
Mix all ingredients in a bowl, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate overnight. Use one-half cup of the sauce for a 13-inch pizza crust or a large tortilla. 

PIZZA SAUCE:

Cook 1/2 cup minced onion in 1 teaspoon olive oil until golden. Stir in 1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce, 1 (1 pound) can tomato puree, 1/4 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, 1/4 teaspoon garlic salt, and 1 teaspoon crumbled oregano. Simmer 30 minutes. Refrigerate until ready to use. 2 - 12 inch.

PIZZA SAUCE   

1 (8 oz.) tomato sauce
1 1/2 tsp. Italian herbs
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. salt
Dash of pepper
1 tbsp. dried parsley flakes

Classic Marinara Sauce
INGREDIENTS

6 garlic cloves, chopped
2 medium onions, chopped
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 32-ounce cans whole tomatoes in juice
salt to taste

1. In a heavy saucepan over medium low heat, cook garlic and onions in olive oil until softened, about 7 minutes, stirring occasionally.

2. Add tomatoes and juice, along with a little salt, if desired. You may mash the tomatoes with a fork (although some of us prefer to squash them with our bare hands before adding them to the pot) and simmer, uncovered, stirring occasionally until thickened, about 1 hour.

Makes about 5 cups plain sauce.

Possible add-ins:

Add to garlic and onions as they soften:

1 medium green pepper, seeded and chopped

Add to tomatoes:

Dried or fresh basil
Reconstituted dried mushrooms, or fresh ones, chopped


----------

